# I like the way rep is handled now



## Nagol (Feb 6, 2013)

Since the comments go to the user's wall, there _seems_ to be less of a "me too!" pile-on and small comment zingers feel more like a side conversation than heckling.

Is the new system staying or just hasn't been coded to work the other way yet?


----------



## JamesonCourage (Feb 8, 2013)

Hoping it goes back to the way it was before. Just my two cents.


----------



## Rune (Feb 8, 2013)

I very much miss being able to comment in a thread via the XP comments and I also very much hope that all those past comments are still in a database somewhere, so they can come back.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 8, 2013)

I really want rep to go back to the way it was.


----------



## Libramarian (Feb 10, 2013)

Also want rep comments to go back to being public. I find it a very useful for acknowledging that I've read and liked a post without having anything more substantive to say.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Libramarian said:


> Also want rep comments to go back to being public. I find it a very useful for acknowledging that I've read and liked a post without having anything more substantive to say.



Agree!

See, my comment wasn't substantive. That would've been a perfect rep.


----------



## Cadence (Feb 14, 2013)

Another vote for the old way...


----------



## Libramarian (Feb 15, 2013)

Jdvn1 said:


> Agree!
> 
> See, my comment wasn't substantive. That would've been a perfect rep.




and I missed out on rep!!


----------



## Roland55 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dice4Hire said:


> I really want rep to go back to the way it was.




Agreed.  It was ... fun.  Spontaneous.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 16, 2013)

I just liked having the option to add small comments to posts when I didn't have much else to add, but still wanted to support the post. Some threads actually had good input in the rep comments, not just rep for rep's sake.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Feb 16, 2013)

I can see I'm in the minority here, but I like the current way of handling rep better than the old way. Previously I felt like rep points were used mainly by edition warriors who wanted to bro fist each other, and generally increased the level of snark in the forums. Comments like "Haha good one" were very common. I'm glad I don't have to see them anymore.


----------



## Alarian (Feb 16, 2013)

I Agree as well.  I liked the old way better.


----------



## Nikosandros (Feb 17, 2013)

Ironically, I complained about the public rep comments back then, especially as there was a tendency to use them to snipe on other posters. However, with time, this kind of thing subsided (at least IME) and I got used to them. So I guess that I kind of miss them.


----------

